# Cardizem-Diltiazem



## teresaparm (May 18, 2008)

We infrequently use this drug. Last year we billed under J3490 and Medicare paid when we provided the NDC#. This year they are denying stating the CPT code is invalid. I can not find another CPT code for this drug. Does anyone know it?


----------

